# NDGF Deputy Director



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

There might be a new Deputy Director coming to NDGF in the near future. It is the fervent hope of sportsmen that a future appointment of that magnitude would have a professional background in wildlife management. There are excellent candidates right in our NDGF, no need to look farther.


----------



## Bad Dog (Jan 20, 2011)

Yes Dick, it is good to see that this joke is finally over. I'm just glad that this little experiment in anti-conservation appointees didn't cause a real damage. The only damage that I can think of is that it showed us that the Director of GNF doesn't have much of a backbone and won't fight for our resources like his predecessor did. He has a long ways to go to illustrate to me that he wants to do what is right for our resources. This may be the first step in that direction.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Here's hoping, Dick! Where can a commoner like us learn of applications for positions like this BEFORE the decisions happen? This one I first heard about on the front page of the tribune! Do they publish a sort of commentary period where we mortals can at least un officially get in our 0.02 cents!?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

So,is Dekrey quiting or has he been fired?


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

He is headed for the Garrison Diversion Conservancy District.

http://bismarcktribune.com/search/?l=25 ... l&q=DeKrey


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

I was wondering how long that unqualified individual was going to burden us with his lack of knowledge.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Welcome aboard Scott.

North Dakota Game and Fish Department
April 14, 2014

*Peterson Named Game and Fish Deputy Directo*r
State Game and Fish Director Terry Steinwand has appointed longtime employee Scott Peterson as the agency's new deputy director.

Peterson, a native of Montpelier in southern Stutsman County, will begin his new position May 1. He has been the Department's wildlife resource management section leader at the Lonetree district office, located southwest of Harvey, for 22 years.

"Scott has proven his leadership abilities over the years," Steinwand said. "I look forward to working closely with him on the issues."

Peterson said he is humbled and honored to accept the position. "I have a deep appreciation for what the staff at the Game and Fish Department has been able to accomplish over the years, and know how hard they work to protect and maintain the resource," he said.

Game and Fish had been without a deputy director for more than a month since Duane DeKrey, who had served in the position since January 2013, left the agency to work for the Garrison Diversion Conservancy District.


----------

